# Relay question: R wiper relays 4B0955531A & 4B0955531E interchangeable? (non-rain sensing wipers, GTI, 2004)



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

*UPDATE: IMPORTANT - the wiper relay 4B0-955-531E will not directly replace the wiper relay 4B0-955-531A for non-rain sensing wipers. The "E" relay causes the front wipers to run continuously even with the wiper stalk in the "OFF" position.* 


Ordered a replacement wiper relay and the relay that arrived has a part number of 4B0955531E. 

The OE part is 4B0955531A. It is also referred to relay #377 on the relay panel. 

The "E" relay as more pins than the "A" relay, however, both are made for cars that do not have rain sensing wipers. 

Is the "E" relay the replacement or improved part? 

Anyone have info on these parts. Thanks.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

ETKA says A was dropped on 1/3/2000 and should be replaced with E. If it plugs in, use it.


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks Pat. I received that same answer from the place of business I purchased from. 

Now I just need to wait for some warmer, less snowy weather to get in under the dash.

:thumbup:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

three torx screws will get you there. should be a five minute job on a "warm" day


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

I am ready to go as I have the left dash piece removed from months ago, I'm just being lazy.

I want to do a bit more looking around under there then just pop the old relay out and the new one in.

I'm sure I can get it done in 5-10min, but I want to have a fall back plan in case something doesn't work.

Again, thanks for the reply. :thumbup:


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

See original post for update.


----------

